# How to use a TV as a Wireless Laptop Monitor



## David Williams (Sep 5, 2007)

I have;
1) Dell Studio XPS Laptop which has a broadband wireless connection to the internet via a wireless router.
2) A Samsung TV and a Samsung Home Cinema with '[email protected]' connected via a wireless connection through the same wireless router.
With my current set up, I can 'see' my laptop on my TV, and display on my TV, both the photo and music content of my laptop.
.....so far so good!
What I would like to be able to do, is use my TV as a wireless monitor for my laptop, so my TV displays whatever is on the laptop screen.
How can I achieve this and what do I need?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You mean transmit the laptop display to the TV wirelessly?

I've never done it or seen it done in my 15 years in the computer business.
All I can think of is to buy a wireless "A/V Sender" kit, but connecting it to the laptop will be a major headache because laptops don't have any scart connectors which a video-sender needs.
Some A/V senders, however, do have composite a/v jack-plugs instead of scart, so, if your laptop has composite a/v outputs, that should work.

A/V Sender like this: A V sender products, buy A V sender products from alibaba.com


----------



## David Williams (Sep 5, 2007)

Checkout;

D-Link
Io Gear
Intel
Veebeam
etc, etc
They all have something to do the job!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like you already know what to do then.


----------

